# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Medisch advies voor een realistisch verhaal

## patriciawijers

Hallo allen,

Een van mijn hobby's is actie-verhalen schrijven, en ik ben opzoek naar iemand die mij daarvoor (vrijblijvend) een keer kort medisch advies zou willen geven. Een van de karakters in het boek raakt namelijk gewond (wordt neergestoken in de zijde), maar moet wel overleven. Nu wil ik in het verhaal niet teveel op medische zaken ingaan, maar ik wil er ook geen onzin over schrijven. Het moet wel een realistisch verhaal blijven.

Ik kan via internet een heleboel informatie vinden over de behandeling en herstelperiode van een dergelijke steekwond, maar toch zou ik graag van een arts of deskundige horen hoe de vork echt aan de steel zit.  :Confused:  Wat is er (ervanuitgaande dat de patient geheel hersteld) bijvoorbeeld mogelijk met betrekking tot de aard van de verwonding: locatie, diepte, complicaties etc...?

Dus als iemand mij zou willen helpen, of mij ergens naar kan verwijzen, graag!  :Smile: 

Met vriendelijke groet,
Patricia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Patricia,

Ik kan je hier helaas niet bij helpen, maar ik hoop dat je iemand vind die het wel kan!
Op deze site http://onlinespreekuur.gezondheidspl...nlinespreekuur kan je misschien je vraag stellen?
Succes met het schrijven van je boek!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## patriciawijers

Hoi Luuss,

Bedankt voor je reactie, ik zal er meteen kijken!  :Smile: 

Groeten,
Patricia

----------

